# bought a guitar



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Today i bought a my first guitar, ive wanted one for years but never had the courage to buy one because of what other people would think and whatnot. :stu

Its just a cheap one, i paid about $150 for it. I would have bought a good one but if i end up not liking it i would have wasted even more money.

ive been screwing around with it for a while, got it tuned pretty good now, leanred a simple song with a simple c and simple g. and another that has a simple g7 thrown in.

I really like it so far but its really muggy in my room so im afraid that ill try somthing else and get frustrated :cig 

once summer is over and im back to school i really plan on getting into it. it would be awsome to be able to play it decently. Once that happens I want an electric.... George Thorogood the 2nd coming up :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Its just a cheap one, i paid about $150 for it. I would have bought a good one but if i end up not liking it i would have wasted even more money.


I'm going to do that too, also for about the same price. A couple years ago I took a limited set of guitar lessons and I rented the guitar from the teacher. I really liked it but stuff got in the way and now I'm ready to go back to it.

Are you going to take lessons or learn by book or what?


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Good for you! I've been toying with the idea of getting one myself, but I just don't know if I'd have the patience to sit down and learn to play it. I also live in an appartment so I'd feel really self-conscious about it and would struggle to play it as low as possible. If I had a house, I think I'd buy a piano as well. Used to take lessons long ago and wouldn't mind playing again.


----------



## notsosocialsara (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a great first step because it can lead to some good social situations, and it's a great way to pick up chicks, or guys, or whomever.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I just got a cd rom thing where you start off basic, it seems to be pretty good. Shows you cords and then gives you basic songs to start off with. thats about as far as i have gotten. i dought im gunna take any lesson though.

The cd rom also comes with a cord dictionary which is really important. Ive been told by several people "just learn the cords and how to switch from cord to cord" i can learn them but the switching part is hard and will take some practice.

I also live in an apartement and i don't really care much, while im playing it now i have the radio turned up in the living room, they can't hear me play and the radio gives me some motivation.

I may use it to try and pick up CHICKS some day  if i get half decent.

Im already looking at a alice and chains tab(nutshell) lol dreamin i guess, but i do have the first 2 cords down although i don't know how to strum it.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Great! :yay Enjoy it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good luck with your guitar, AdamCanada! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

I taught myself how to play over the last 5 years best think I ever did. Keep playing.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I started playing in 1976... dam I'm old! lol. Anyway it's great to be able to play. In a way it contributed a little to my sa. I was always practicing in my room, instead of doing what everybody else was doing. As far as the chicks ,yeah it does help a little.. Being in a rock band ,I learned that the lead singer gets most of the chicks anyway.I became a really good guitarist. Playing live in front of people was no problem. But as soon as it was time to mingle with people that's when sa would set in. Guitar is a great instrument, my advice to all just starting out is ,never give up no matter how hard it seems.You will get it eventually,just keep practicing.And always have fun doing it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I want an acoustic guitar too. Something to learn Simple Plan songs on. 

Is it hard to learn the guitar? Can you learn online?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

SAgirl said:


> Is it hard to learn the guitar? Can you learn online?


For some people it just seems to come naturally. For others, such as myself, it takes more work.

I've been playing for almost 10 years. I tried playing in a band for a while but I have bad performance anxiety. I would shake so bad on stage that I could hardly play. So now I just play for my wife and sometimes her family.


----------



## hussbus4 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yo dude that's awesome that you bought a guitar. I have been playing in a band for about 1 1/2 years now and that was very big step for me. It is still very tough a lot of the times because i get intense anxiety when i am on stage. I also sing some times and that is even more hard. But learning guitar about 4 years ago has given me something to do. Just make sure you go all out with it when playing in front of people. I still have problems doing that but it feels so much better when you do. Good luck man


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

its not good that this is still on the front page!

anyways

well i haven't had much of a chance to play cause a normal day of work is about 11 hrs so between that cleaning cooking and getting drunk the guitar learnin has taken a hit.

Shortly ill be going back to school so i will have every afternoon free. i don't plan on always playing but i want to learn, its fun when you start to hear yourself sounding like somthing.


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

awesome man keep it up, youll love it. ive been playing guitar the last few years and it really helps keep my mind off anxiety. it gives me something to strive to be good at too. once you start sounding like something, like you said, its a real good confidence booster. its like "yeah i ROCK man!" lol. hey, and no one can deny the ladies love the acoustic guitar!


----------

